# THE LAST HEADSCARF REVOLUTIONARIE



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

The last of the Hull headscarf revolutionaries, Yvonne Blenkinsop died yesterday aged 83.Along with Lily Bilocca,Mary Denness and Chrissie Jensen they all campaigned for safety on Hull trawlers after three hull trawlers were lost in jan 1968 inc 58 trawlermen sailing out of Hull.At that time some trawlers were sailing without ROs, all was changed by these lady's, more rules and regs were brought in and inprovements to safety were made.So all i can say is a thank you to you all on behalf of all trawlermen and their family's.


----------



## rogd (Jul 2, 2018)

God bless them and keep them.


----------



## saltybobuk (Oct 12, 2012)

It would be fitting if they named the soon to be opened footbridge over Hessle rd, Headscarf Walk or Way.
Bob


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

They have called it Murdoch's bridge, if it's the one i am thinking of,near the old Earl De Gray.Yes it would be fitting those ladies would have walked down that road hundreds of times,regards rustytrawler. It was named after the citl of Hull's first female GP


----------



## saltybobuk (Oct 12, 2012)

Not that one Colin, even though most people don’t know who Murdoch was. This is the newly installed walkway over Hessle rd near Porter st. and Vauxhall Tavern.
Bob


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Idid not know about that one, i don't get into town nowadays but i know where you mean, i sometimes navigate by pubs and have been in the Vauxhall pub cheers Colin.The powers that be are talking about some type of remembrance garden in the city centre, something needs to happen it's a shame that we have to wait until they are dead.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

"Big Lil" suffered the fate of many whistleblowers. During the campaign she supposedly received death threats from the trawler owners, lost her job and was black listed by the fish merchants. RIP.

John T


----------

